# translators needed



## abo_loai (23 يوليو 2007)

Hello All; 
We need serious English Arabic translators, they should be architects, or structural or computer engineers. 
The prices are good for skilled and good people , please respond send an email to meada @worldarab.net
It is urgent, so please act fast, you will need to send us some examples of your writings. 
Regards.


----------

